# Pro tip: Don't pour liquid nitrogen in pool for that cool smoke effect



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you guys hear about this brillian idea. OH Man, what a dumb ass. Though you guys would get hoot out of this. 

A Jagermeister promo event in Leon, Mexico, went horribly wrong Saturday when a party planner had the not-so-bright idea of dumping barrels of liquid nitrogen into the swimming pool to create a cool smoke effect. As soon as the chemical hit the water, it sparked a reaction with the chlorine, forming a toxic haze. Partyers were left gasping for breath, and swimmers quickly passed out. Paramedics rescued revelers, some unconscious, and rushed them to the hospital. Many are reportedly suffering from cardiovascular problems, and one remains in a coma.



http://www.geekosystem.com/poison-pool-party/


----------



## tk59 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nitrogen doesn't react with anything that would be in a pool, lol. They probably passed out for lack of oxygen.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think that nitrogen, being an inert gas, reacts with chlorine, but it does vaporize very quickly and displace oxygen... so there was probably not much air to breath right above the water which is, ya know, right where your breathin' hole is when you're in the water. Then passing out and breathing water treated with chlorine and..."processed".... jager doesn't help either.
Amazing that no one died... woulda been hard to see them under all that fog.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 20, 2013)

tk59 said:


> Nitrogen doesn't react with anything that would be in a pool, lol. They probably passed out for lack of oxygen.



Correct, from the article"



> creating a cloud of nitrogen gas that asphyxiated party goers



-AJ


----------



## tkern (Jun 20, 2013)

Shenanigans like this does not happen at Fernet pool parties.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^^ That's hilarious.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

tkern said:


> Shenanigans like this does not happen at Fernet pool parties.



lus1: fernet about it!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 20, 2013)

If you can drink Fernet, chances are you don't need oxygen to sustain life. :clown:


----------



## tkern (Jun 20, 2013)

nectar of the gods


----------

